# "Smooth out" shifting with an OG-1070?



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Got that cassette recently since they're selling for cheap. Using Shimano 6600 shifters, and 5600 RD+chain, I'm not missing any gears or have engagement issues, but it's definitely not the smoothest shifting under load. Rather violent really, especially from the 3rd to 4th largest cog. I'd assume this has to due with the lack of the "OG" sections on the 3rd, but I'm not that knowledgeable.

I've seen some posts acknowledging that SRAM themselves found the cassette coming up short to their expectations, but is there anything to help with the smoothness of the shifting?


----------



## WhyRun (Dec 29, 2008)

upgrade the chain. Get some DA chains off RibbleCycles or similar. They are cheap and will improve shifting some.


----------



## Midgetfist (May 29, 2009)

KMC X10SL Ti-N


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

WhyRun said:


> upgrade the chain. Get some DA chains off RibbleCycles or similar. They are cheap and will improve shifting some.


Kinda saw it coming as the solution, but just getting hopeful that I'd find an answer regarding adjustment or technique. When reality strikes: 2 for 2 replies suggesting a chain. 

Thanks. Figures I should follow through the new cassette, new chain protocol anyway.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

SRAM cassettes are not generally known for smooth shifting, or for being quiet for that matter. A different chain *may* help some but a Shimano cassette will, in my personal experience, run quieter and shift smoother.


----------



## St.Zu (Jun 30, 2010)

I have a 1070 pg cassette and a 1050 sram chain and it shifts smooth as butter


----------



## alias33 (Sep 15, 2008)

I swapped out a shimano cassette and that thing shifts smooth as butter along with my kmc x10-sl ti-n chain, bling bling baby! Way better then the missing tooth cassette fad that sram bonked, shimano does some things right and one of them is def cassettes!


----------

